# PicoBoo Controller help



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone I am building a creature create. I have purchased the kit including base and lid opener from Frightprops.com. It its extremely high quality. I am using a Picoboo which only has two output relays. I have a light on one relay and the base solenoid on relay two. I still need to hook up the lid solenoid but am out of relays. I know ideally I need the picoboo plus because it has four relays. My question is can I hook the light and lid selonoid into the same relay? Is there any way to make this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

You can do this but there are 2 thing to consider.

1. The lighting and the solenoid have to have the same voltage.

2. Both the lighting and the lid will activate at the same time.


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

Wildcat is right, 

If the solenoid is the same voltage it will work without modification but you will have to wire them in parallel. Also the light will go on at the same time, which might not be a problem or you could have the light go on when the base is active by wiring the light up with that part as well.

Let us know if you have any questions  Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

if they are the same voltage i would use a cheap 3way extenstion cord and plug your light and solenoid into it. then hook your cord through the picoboo


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

use the two relay inputs for the solenoids and just plug the light into an outlet and have it run constant.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

There are a couple choices here- you can use the suggestions above and you can wire in an extra relay to trip at the same time. This can also be wires as NO or NC depending on the application. As suggested, the relays will do 2 different actions. With some planning, this can be an advantage.


----------

